# Krieg gegen Sony: Anonymous liefert Pizza.. und zwar zum Chef von Sony!



## Shinchyko (8. April 2011)

Offensichtlich geht die Gruppe Anonymous nun einen anderen Weg. Statt die Sony Webseiten weiter anzugreifen und sich somit quasi ins eigene "Fleisch" zu schneiden, überlegten ein paar Leute der Gruppe, wie man das ganze persöhnlicher machen könnte. Und allem anschein nach fand Anonymous eine Möglichkeit.

Sie riefen alle Blumenläden in der nähe des Wohnortes vom Sonychef Jack Tretton an und fragten ob dieser mal bei Ihnen Blumen gekauft hätte. Nach ein paar abgeklapperten Geschäften bekam die Gruppe die begehrte Information. Wenig später rief einer von den Jungs nochmals bei dem Geschäft an und gab sich als Tretten aus. Dieser bekam so Adresse des Presidenten und CEO von Sony Computer Entertainment of America.

Mit der Information orderte die Gruppe darauf hin als Scherz einen Stapel Pizza an Tretton´s Haus! Statt es dabei zu lassen, machten Sie weiter und schauten sich über Googles Streetview sein Auto an, beschaften sich Daten über Steuern von Seiten des Staates und machten noch einen Anruf bei seiner Frau. Länger als die Frage ob Ihr Mann zu Hause sei und "Here is Anonymous"  soll es aber nicht gewesen sein. 



Spoiler



sonyrecon335: Indeed Stalin, I can't hack--But I know how to manipulate people 
Stalin-chan: hey 
Stalin-chan: thats better than hacking 
D1sc0n3kt: lol sure it is! 
sonyrecon335: I'm going to speak to several companies in the Area,                see if he has ever ordered flowers for his wife etc -                that could lead to a home address. 
sonyrecon335: [Business name redacted] - Foster City, CA, 94404 -                These people have a record of an order placed on February 11th               by a J. Tretton. That's all I could get. 
 sonyrecon335: I'll give it time, and i'll get a third party to phone               posing as Tretton. … 
sonyrecon335: Just confirmed the address I have for Tretton with               the previously mentioned Florists - and it matched. We have him ... 
sonyrecon335: Just ordered a bunch of Pizza's to be delivered             to Tretton's house under the name Anon Mous 
sonyrecon335: That's a little reward to myself for finding the address

sonyrecon335: About to phone Tretton  
got2b: Haha you're going to actually do it? 
irannaked: got his number? 
got2b: Yeaa : ) sonyrecon335: for sure irannaked: NICE! irannaked: ask him why he wants to press charges against geohot 
sonyrecon335: Right, let's see what he has to say. … sonyrecon335: ringing him now ... 
sonyrecon335: Erm the ***** just hung up on me, I assume it was his wife … 
sonyrecon335: I asked if Jack was there, she asked who it was            and I said Anonymous

FresnoNews: might have some new info on their execs to add to the pp 
FresnoNews: waiting a few mins FresnoNews: couple ssn's 
FresnoNews: should know in 3-5 mins 
FresnoNews: someone garbagebinned stringer and is going through it 
FresnoNews: got a few statements but no ssn yet 
FresnoNews: lots of papers FresnoNews: NONE shredded … 
FresnoNews: NYC residence narc0synthesis: thats fucking pro





Darüber hinnaus soll, laut Anonymous, auch der CEO und President der Sony Corporation im Visir gewesen sein. Angeblich wurden auch andere diverse Daten herrausgefunden. Nähmlich wie groß er ist, wo er wohnt,  seine Studentenverbindung, den Namen seines Sicherheitschefs, die Daten,  an denen er seine Kinder adoptierte, welche Schulen er besuchte, den  Namen und das Geburtsdatum seines Bruders und die Namen seiner Eltern.

Quelle: Anonymous goes after Sony, makes it personal... very personal
PS3-Hacks: Anonymous liefert Pizza an Sony-Chef Jack Tretton

Wieviel Wahrheit dahinter steckt weiß man zz nicht. Es ist zum einen lustig, aber auch erschreckend wie leicht es einem Heutzutage gemacht wird, an sensible Daten herran zu kommen.


----------



## modnoob (8. April 2011)

*AW: Anonymous liefert Pizza.. und zwar zum Chef von Sony!*

Das grenzt bereits an Terror... Es gibt für alles Mittel und Wege aber so was ist einfach nur frech und führt zu nichts!
 schämt euch Anonymous! Unterstes Niveau.


----------



## Dommas (8. April 2011)

*AW: Anonymous liefert Pizza.. und zwar zum Chef von Sony!*

Ok dass mit Pizza ist noch grenzwertig, aber der Rest...na ja...


----------



## MisterG (8. April 2011)

Ich wär für die Variante mit brennender Hundescheisse die er dann austreten muss. Haha!


----------



## BlueShorty (8. April 2011)

Also diese Aktion(en) sind in meinen augen mehr als Terror.

Mit ein bissl Humor wenn man Pizza kriegt oder Blume kann man an den Tag legen ( wenn man Humor hat), aber Daten über Kinder und weitere Aussenstehende zu sammeln ist einfach *PIEP*. 

Hoffe nur das es n icht auf deren Rücken irgendwann ausgebadet wird.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. April 2011)

Ohman wie oberpeinlich sind diese Geeks eigentlich?

"Mimimi meine Konsole hat kein Linux mimimi jetzt gehe ich als Rache die Familie des CEO terrorisieren"

Und dann auch noch solche lächerlichen Kindergartenscherze wie sie jedes halbstarke Schulkind mal macht. Sowas kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## KaitoKid (8. April 2011)

Anonymous for President!!
Ich liebe diese Jungs.


----------



## Verminaard (8. April 2011)

Unterste Schublade wobei sie selbst mit unter eine Usergruppe sind, warum Sony so gehandelt hat


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ohman wie oberpeinlich sind diese Geeks eigentlich?
> 
> "Mimimi meine Konsole hat kein Linux mimimi jetzt gehe ich als Rache die Familie des CEO terrorisieren"
> 
> Und dann auch noch solche lächerlichen Kindergartenscherze wie sie jedes halbstarke Schulkind mal macht. Sowas kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.


 

Stimmt, sie hätten lieber gleich die Scheiben einschmeisen und Müll und Auto anzünden sollen, damit die ernst genommen werden (Wer die Ironie nicht erkennt ist selbst schuld!)

Aber mal ehrlich, ich denke mit nem richtig saftigen Cyberwar könnten sie mehr erreichen...

mfg


----------



## ChaoZ (8. April 2011)

Ist sowas nicht illegal und Hausfriedensbruch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Anonymous for President!!
> Ich liebe diese Jungs.


Richtig, denn wenn diese Jungs erwachsen wären, hätten sie vielleicht mehr Hirn, aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Wie ihr alle rumheult ?! Die sichern euch die Rechte und ihr meint die machen Falsches. Schämt euch !

@TE mal bitte die Rechtschreibfehler wegmachen


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2011)

Unterste Schublade. Illegal ist eigentlich so ziemlich alles was die machen, allerdings sind manche Aktionen gesellschaftlich vertretbar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle rumheult ?! Die sichern euch die Rechte und ihr meint die machen Falsches. Schämt euch !
> 
> @TE mal bitte die Rechtschreibfehler wegmachen


 
Welche Rechte?
Dass man Sicherheitskopien auf der PS3 spielen kann?


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

ich glaube das Sony, lieber mal einen Schritt zurück gehen sollte dann die wissen wie sie an die Daten kommen und wie sie die Firmen und die Leute Schaden können mit illigalen und legalen mitteln.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Welche Rechte?
> Dass man Sicherheitskopien auf der PS3 spielen kann?


 
Es geht ja nicht nur darum sondern auch allgmein um alles. Um Steam zum Beispiel.


----------



## Skysnake (8. April 2011)

Naja, man sollte mal bedenken, dass die Sache eigentlich ziemlich zynisch ist. Was hat denn Sony gemacht, als sie die Daten (IP-Adressen) ALLER! Geohot Webseitenbesucher eingefordert haben? Eigentlich nichts anderes. Bin mir grad auch nicht mehr sicher, ob ich einfach mal um zu schauen auf der Webseite war, aber wenn ja, haben Sie meine IP-Adresse etc. Da fragt man sich schon warum haben die die eigentlich? Ich hab ja nichts ungesetzliches getan. Ich hab ja nicht mal ne PS3  und werde auch mir nie eine kaufen...

Das mit dem Anruf bei der Frau geht etwas zu weit. Ebenso die Veröffentlichung der Daten über die Kinder (sofern ich dies wirklich Daten über die Kinder direkt sind). Die Aktion mit der Pizza ist aber eigentlich sehr freundlich  Wenn man mal davon absieht, das ihnen damit klar gemacht wurde, das man Sie nun direkt "angreifen" könnte, wenn man denn wollte. Das versetzt einem sicherlich schon einen Schreck.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Unterste Schublade. Illegal ist eigentlich so ziemlich alles was die machen, allerdings sind manche Aktionen gesellschaftlich vertretbar.


Jup fast alles ist illegal, aber moralisch teilweise durchaus legitim, was es natürlich nicht weniger ungesetzlich macht! Ob hier aber gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wurde, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. In D kann man gegen ein kleines Entgelt beim Einwohnermeldeamt auch entsprechende Anfragen stellen. Da hätte man sich die Arbeit mit dem Umweg über den Laden überhaupt nicht machen müssen... Sollte einem btw. mal zu denken geben....


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

@Star_KillA
Allgemein geht es immer um alles. 

Das gibt einem aber noch lange nicht das Recht, sich über Gesetze hinweg zu setzen.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Welche Gesetze denn ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Glaubst du, dass man sämtliche Informationen legal erhält?

Außerdem geht es ja hauptsächlich um Geohot und der hat ja weiter erzählt, wie man die PS3 crackt.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Nein , glaubst du das Sony das Recht hat die IP Addressen aller Anonymous bzw Geohot Leute zu durchsuchen und dadurch ihren Wohnort und Addresse zu bestimmen ?


----------



## Stricherstrich (8. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ist sowas nicht illegal und Hausfriedensbruch?


 
Hausfriedensbruch ist es nicht. Aber Illegal. Aber es ist auch Illegal Hachangriffe auf die Webseite von Sony zu starten!

E: Soll nichts heißen das sie es nicht weiter machen sollen, aber so ein Cyberwar wär trotzalledem besser als Terroristische Anschläge auf CEO´s die bestimmt nichtmal das alleinige entscheidungsrecht bei der Sache hatten.


----------



## Pagz (8. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle rumheult ?! Die sichern euch die Rechte und ihr meint die machen Falsches. Schämt euch !



Das Recht auf Privatsphäre und Datensicherheit? Oh warte, ich glaub da hab ich was verwechselt


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Oh warte, ich glaub da hab ich was verwechselt


 
Gut


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Nein , glaubst du das Sony das Recht hat die IP Addressen aller Anonymous bzw Geohot Leute zu durchsuchen und dadurch ihren Wohnort und Addresse zu bestimmen ?


Wenn ein Gericht es ihnen erlaubt, ja. 

Wenn man eine Seite besucht auf der sich Illegales befindet, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man ausgeforscht wird.


----------



## Pagz (8. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Gut


 
Ich meinte damit eigenltich eher, dass sie dein Recht eben nicht schützen, sondern es verletzten und irgentwie versuchen das zu rechtfertigen

Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn sich jeder einfach Daten besorgen kann, nur weil er denkt, er hat einen Grund dazu?


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2011)

Es ist doch wohl logisch, das Sony etwas unternehmen muss, wenn jemand etwas "verbotenes" am Produkt vornimmt (Crack der PS3).
Was ich nicht korrekt finde ist, wie Anonymous jetzt dagegen vor geht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Skysnake: ich finde es aber nicht ok, das man schon als böser und krimineller Mensch hingestellt wird nur weil man man auf der Seite war, ich sehe es so, nur wenn man was iligales da gemacht hat dürften die meine IP weiter geben und nicht weil ich mal drauf war. OK, ich war da nicht drauf aber es geht hier um _*Unser aller Rechte und je mehr Rechte wir einklagen und verlangen desto besser*_ ist es führ uns! Zur Zeit ist das Internet immer noch Recht frei in Sachen Rechte, hier kann man fast alles machen was man will, ohne auch nur ein Gesetz zu brechen. Zum glück hat die EU vor ca. 14 Tagen beschloßen das im Internet, Telefon und an der Tür, Verträge nur in schriftlicher Form, Rechtliche bindung haben, heißt wenn man ein Vertrag am Telefon abschließt und man bekommt keinen Vertrag zu geschickt gilt der Vertrag nicht, heißt aber auch das man nach erhalt 14Tage wiederspruchsrecht hat und dann erst mal nicht raus kommt. Wenn du auf der Seite warst und hast du angesehen wie du die Hacken kannst, ist das illigal? oder hast du nur mal reingesehen um dich zu infomieren? oder nur zufall weil du was gesucht hast und auf der falschen Seite gelandet bis, da gesucht hast ob das da ist was du gesucht hast? wie wollen die das nachvoll ziehen wenn die nur die IPs haben? Somit ist jeder, ein Verbrecher und nicht andersrum, unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist. Das Anonymous sich da wehrt ich richtig, aber das die seine unbeteiligte Frau und die Kinder mit reinziehen ist nicht ganz OK, aber wie willst du solch ein Mann sonnst bei bringen das du alles rausbekommen kannst?


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gericht es ihnen erlaubt, ja.
> 
> Wenn man eine Seite besucht auf der sich Illegales befindet, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man ausgeforscht wird.


 
Wie bitte? 

Es ist also gerechtfertigt das irgendwer meine IP speichert wenn ich zum Beispiel im guli Forum angemeldet bin? 
Auf der seite befinden sich massenhaft illegale inhalte! Na Und? Die Leute da sind auch in anderen Sachen kompetent und haben Ahnung, Das ist mein recht auf Informations und Meinungsfreiheit, selbst wenn ich mir "illegale Inhalte auf einer seite anschaue und NICHT weiter verbreite (ausgenommen Kinderpornos und solche Sachen!).

Deswegen besitzt kein Staat/Firma der Welt das Recht mich wie ein Verbrecher zu behandeln!!!

Und genau deswegen ist es richtig das sich Anonymus hier verteidigt, auch wenn sie das besser aufs I-net beschränken sollten!


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

@totovo
Also soll man sich ungehindert über illegale Sachen informieren können, so lange man es keinem weiter erzählt?


----------



## Low (8. April 2011)

Sony sammelt Daten auf einer beschissenen Art und Weise, warum dann auch nicht Anonymous?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Weil Anonymous keine Erlaubnis von einem Gericht hat.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @totovo
> Also soll man sich ungehindert über illegale Sachen informieren können, so lange man es keinem weiter erzählt?


 
du hast da was falsch verstanden! wenn hier einer in seinen Alben ein kinderpornografisches Bild hat, bis du auch ein Verbrecher, weil ja Kinderporno verboten sind(zurecht! ich finde das solche Leute, die sowas Herstellen und/oder Misshaldeln gleich an die Wandgestelt werden sollten, auch die die sowas wissentlich Unterstützen!).


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @totovo
> Also soll man sich ungehindert über illegale Sachen informieren können, so lange man es keinem weiter erzählt?


 
nicht ganz...

Ein Beispiel.:

Ich lade mir ein No CD patch runter für sagen wir Anno , habe aber das Orginalspiel hier im Schrank stehen!
Da bin ich ja jetzt ganz böse, ich habe mich auf einer Seite mit illegalen Inhalten bewegt UND mir sogar illegale Software auf den PC geholt, was für mich keineswegs unrecht oder moralisch nicht vertretbar ist!
Selbst wenn ich das Spiel nicht besitze und eine nicht Kauf version besitze, habe ich dann was verbrochen?
Meiner Meinung nach NEIN. Ich habe mir nur im Web frei verfügbares Material besorgt... Die die man einbuchten sollte sitzen auf der anderen Seite, sie verbreiten den Mist!



			
				 0Martin21 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast da was falsch verstanden! wenn hier einer in seinen Alben ein  kinderpornografisches Bild hat, bis du auch ein Verbrecher, weil ja  Kinderporno verboten sind(zurecht! ich finde das solche Leute, die sowas  Herstellen und/oder Misshaldeln gleich an die Wandgestelt werden  sollten, auch die die sowas wissentlich Unterstützen!).



Ja sehe ich ganz genau so, deswegen habe ich ja da vorhin eine Ausnahme eingefügt!


----------



## Verminaard (8. April 2011)

Martin & totovo, wo wollt ihr aber die Grenze ziehenund wer ermaechtigt euch dazu zu bewerten was illegal oder schlimm ist.
(no offence, nur eine Frage)
Illegal ist illegal, obs nun ein illegal veroeffentlichter Softwarekey ist oder ein Kinderpornobild.

Ich will hier Kinderpornos nicht verharmlosen, ich will eher im Gegenteil aufzeigen das es anscheinend sehr differenzierte Sichtweisen in Sachen Illegalitaet gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

@totovo
Das ist zum Glück nur deine Meinung. 

Es sind sowieso die Raubkopierer an allem Schuld, dem Wegfall der OtherOS Funktion, Onlinezwang auf dem PC und jedem Kopierschutz. 

Wieso greift Anonymous nicht die an?
Vielleicht haben sie zu viele in den eigenen Reihen?


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Martin & totovo, wo wollt ihr aber die Grenze ziehenund wer ermaechtigt euch dazu zu bewerten was illegal oder schlimm ist.
> (no offence, nur eine Frage)
> Illegal ist illegal, obs nun ein illegal veroeffentlichter Softwarekey ist oder ein Kinderpornobild.
> 
> Ich will hier Kinderpornos nicht verharmlosen, ich will eher im Gegenteil aufzeigen das es anscheinend sehr differenzierte Sichtweisen in Sachen Illegalitaet gibt.


 
Niemand, Ich habe nur gesagt, dass illegal in letzter Zeit allgegenwärtig ist, und man mitlerweile für sachen belangt wird die einfach nur lächerlich sind und illegalität im Netz ist sowieso so ne Sache. Hier sehen viel zu viele Menschen Gespenster...




Fadi schrieb:


> @totovo
> Das ist zum Glück nur deine Meinung.
> 
> Es sind sowieso die Raubkopierer an allem Schuld, dem Wegfall der OtherOS Funktion, Onlinezwang auf dem PC und jedem Kopierschutz.




Ich meine nur was ist verwerflich daran, sich sachen zu beschaffen die frei zugänglich sind, und die einem, wie im ersten Teil meines Bsp´s, das Lben vereinfachen (keine CD mehr einlegen) ohne das sie jmd. schaden?
Sicher gibt es immer Menschen die das missbrauchen, was ich nicht gut heiße, weil dadurch solche kacke wie DRM und dergleichen entstehen, aber im großen und ganzen habe ich doch dann nichts verbrochen...



> Wieso greift Anonymous nicht die an?
> Vielleicht haben sie zu viele in den eigenen Reihen?



 Das ist wohl wahr


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Es gibt halt einfach Gesetze und Vorschriften an die man sich halten soll. 
Man kann sich nicht einfach die raus picken, die einem halbwegs zusagen.


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einfach Gesetze und Vorschriften an die man sich halten soll.
> Man kann sich nicht einfach die raus picken, die einem halbwegs zusagen.


 
Ja sicher, aber gibt es nicht genug Gesetze? Muss man wirklich immer noch mehr dazuerfinden? 

Aber genug, das führt sehr weit vom Thema weg


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Es führt überhaupt nicht vom Thema weg, da Anonymous sich ja für Leute einsetzt, die sich über Gesetze hinweg setzen.


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es führt überhaupt nicht vom Thema weg, da Anonymous sich ja für Leute einsetzt, die sich über Gesetze hinweg setzen.


 

naja ging es nicht mal ursprünglich darum, dass Anonymous dem Chef von Sony Pizza geschickt hat?

noch mal zu unserer Diskussion: können wir uns darauf einigen das jeder ein anderes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hat? Das ist meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut so, sonst leben wir irgendwann entweder in Chaos, oder in deinem Fall in einer Diktatur bzw. wie in China


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. April 2011)

Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hin oder her, Gesetz ist Gesetz. 

Die haben ihm die Pizzen doch nur geschickt, weil sie Sony zu etwas nötigen wollen. 
Vielleicht sollte man diese Kinder einfach mal übers Knie legen.


----------



## stibaer (8. April 2011)

"Die haben ihm die Pizzen doch nur geschickt, weil sie Sony zu etwas  nötigen wollen. "

Aus welchem Grund und zu was sollten Sie Sony nötigen wollen?

Meinem Empfinden nach nötigt Sony wohl eher das Gericht durch Macht und Mittel, Daten von Pesonen herauszugeben, die keine Straftat begangen, sondern sich nur informiert haben.
Sony gibt ja nichteinmal an, wofür sie diese Daten denn so dringend brauchen.
Aber personenbezogene Daten sind heutzutage viel Geld wert.
Gut, wenn man an diese so günstig gelangen kann.

Hat Sony ersteinmal die Daten können diese auch missbraucht werden oder gar an Dritte gelangen. z.B. über Verkauf.
Ganz abgesehen davon. Wenn schon die PS3 solche massiven Sicherheitlücken hat und der oberste  Chef personenbezogene Daten der eigenen Familie frei zugänglich vor der Tür abstellt, wie sicher geht Sony dann wohl mit den Daten von Leuten um, die Sony als Verbrecher sieht?

Der Entscheidungsträger für das Einfordern personenbezogener Daten ist der Chef von Sony.
Lediglich, wie sich Personen fühlen müssen, deren Daten hintenrum erlangt werden, soll ihm meines Erachtens näher gebracht werden, da ihm im Leben bislang offensichtlich die notwendigen Erfahrungen fehlten, um sich in diese Situation hineinzuversetzen.
Sonst hätte er sein ok wohl nicht gegeben!

Ganz abgesehen davon hat Sony, soweit ich mich erinnere, die Möglichkeit Linux auf der PS3 zu installieren, lange Zeit als Feature angepriesen und somit die Verkaufszahlen erhöht.
Nun soll man auf das zuvor angepriesene Feature verzichten, welches bei manch einem auch der Kaufgrund gewesen sein mag?

Damit wäre die PS3 die einzige Konsole, die Features verliert, anstatt Neue dazuzubekommen!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hin oder her, Gesetz ist Gesetz.
> 
> Die haben ihm die Pizzen doch nur geschickt, weil sie Sony zu etwas nötigen wollen.
> Vielleicht sollte man diese Kinder einfach mal übers Knie legen.


 
Uhjaa, ich bin auch für die übers Knie legen Methode...einige brauchen das echt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2011)

Also ich finds lustig

Naja gibt wohl schlimmeres, ich wär froh wenn für mich jemand ne pizza bestellt


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hin oder her, Gesetz ist Gesetz.
> 
> Die haben ihm die Pizzen doch nur geschickt, weil sie Sony zu etwas nötigen wollen.
> Vielleicht sollte man diese Kinder einfach mal übers Knie legen.


 
dann zeige mir doch mal das gesetz das es mir verbitet an meinem eigentum zu machen was ich will? denn wenn ich meine Version einer Software verändere die ich bezahlt habe, kann mir keiner was, anders wenn ich das auch noch ins Netz stelle, denn dann wenn ich nicht nur die Veränderung reinstelle, begehe ich Diebstahl an Geistigeneigentum. StelleVeränderung rein kann mir keiner was, Weil es ist mein Eigentum und wenn ich es frei zugänglich machen will, kann keiner was sagen.

Ich finde es moralisch sehr anstößig das man einfach eine Abmahnung oder ein Schreiben, von einem Anwalt bekommen kann nur weil man auf eine Seite im Internet war, egal ob man was illigales gemacht hat oder nicht. Ich sage nur PCGH schreibt in ihren AGBs das es ab morgen 1000,-€ kostet pro Tag Anmeldung. So nun kommst du online und siehst das in deinem Postfach liegen liest es und löscht dein Acc. nach einer Woche kommt eine eMail, Werter XXXXX da sie auf unsere Seite waren, haben sie sich verpflichtet pro Tag 1000,-€ zu zahlen. Und das sie ihren Acc. nach 1 Tag/en gelöscht haben stellen wir ihnen einen Betrag von 1000,-€ in Rechnung. Bitten zahlen sie bis xx.xx.xxxx(14Tage) an XXXXXXXXX. Sonst leiten wir rechtliche schritte ein.

was machste? ignorierst es einfach. dann kommt nach 5 Wochen Post vom Anwalt, 1. Mahnung, 1000,-€+100,-€ Bearbeitungsgebühr. du schreibst zurück das du nichts derartiges bajat oder Unterschrieben hättest. Das ist dem Anwalt egal und zert dich nach längeren hin und her vor Gericht und der Richter sagt, du hast selber schuld warum gehst du auch auf solch einer Seite und du mußt alles zahlen. Da machst du Augen oder? was da abgeht ist nicht viel anders, es wird in dem Fall versucht die Sache mit Rechtsstaat umzukehren, du sollst also beweisen das du keine Schuld hast oder was illigales getan hast, das versucht Sony der Zeit und da die Gesetze da noch nicht zu 100% da sind und man vieles so oder so auslegen kann, ist es wichtig das man da mal klarheit schaft und zwar für die User und niocht für die Firmen.


----------



## danthe (8. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ich finde es moralisch sehr anstößig das man einfach eine Abmahnung oder ein Schreiben, von einem Anwalt bekommen kann nur weil man auf eine Seite im Internet war, egal ob man was illigales gemacht hat oder nicht. Ich sage nur PCGH schreibt in ihren AGBs das es ab morgen 1000,-€ kostet pro Tag Anmeldung. So nun kommst du online und siehst das in deinem Postfach liegen liest es und löscht dein Acc. nach einer Woche kommt eine eMail, Werter XXXXX da sie auf unsere Seite waren, haben sie sich verpflichtet pro Tag 1000,-€ zu zahlen. Und das sie ihren Acc. nach 1 Tag/en gelöscht haben stellen wir ihnen einen Betrag von 1000,-€ in Rechnung. Bitten zahlen sie bis xx.xx.xxxx(14Tage) an XXXXXXXXX. Sonst leiten wir rechtliche schritte ein.
> 
> was machste? ignorierst es einfach. dann kommt nach 5 Wochen Post vom Anwalt, 1. Mahnung, 1000,-€+100,-€ Bearbeitungsgebühr. du schreibst zurück das du nichts derartiges bajat oder Unterschrieben hättest. Das ist dem Anwalt egal und zert dich nach längeren hin und her vor Gericht und der Richter sagt, du hast selber schuld warum gehst du auch auf solch einer Seite und du mußt alles zahlen. Da machst du Augen oder? was da abgeht ist nicht viel anders, es wird in dem Fall versucht die Sache mit Rechtsstaat umzukehren, du sollst also beweisen das du keine Schuld hast oder was illigales getan hast, das versucht Sony der Zeit und da die Gesetze da noch nicht zu 100% da sind und man vieles so oder so auslegen kann, ist es wichtig das man da mal klarheit schaft und zwar für die User und niocht für die Firmen.


 
/signed
Großartiger Beitrag und perfektes Beispiel, das muss man jetzt echt mal würdigen. 
Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Ich hatte ja noch vor was über die aktuellen Atomdiskusionen zu schreiben aber das lasse ich lieber, weil sonnst geht das hier zu stark ab, denn ich habe da meine ganz eigende Meinung, daher habe ich es wieder rausgenommen, ich sage nur Wendehälse und Warscheinlichkeiten von 100.000 Jahren.


----------



## totovo (8. April 2011)

@ 0Martin21

Ich stimme dir soweit zu und das Bsp ist echt klasse gewählt, eins noch, irgendwie ist unser "Recht" teilweise reine Auslegungssache und wirklich in einigen Sachen morlisch nicht vertretbar...


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

das sagst du zu unser Recht schon? schau mal nach den Amis, bei denen ist es noch schlimmer, aber wir schreiben solange an den Gesetzen rum bis die endlich nicht mehr zu kapieren sind und man die auslegen kann wie man will, siehe Atomrecht, erst kein Problem können 10 Jahre länger laufen und mit einmal ne, die 7 ältesten sofort und für immer vom Netz, dabei hat sich bis auf Japan nichts geändert an der Situation in Deutschland oder hatten wir ein Erdbeben? Das Problem ist in Sachen Internetrecht das Medium ist so schnell gewachsen das die Politik nicht hinter her kommen kann, weil jeder Entwurf 20.000 Beraten und umgeschrieben wird, das es einfach auch gehen kann, wissen die da nicht mehr. Wenn man ein Gesetz schreiben würde, in dem man schreibt was man darf und was nicht in Sachen Urheberrecht, das wäre schon mal ein Vortschritt und nicht das Kauderwätsch das die da raus hauen, zudem gibt es 1000 Löcher und jeder kann es so oder so auslegen. Wie soll den auch ein 60 Jahre alter Mensch wissen, was wir hier so Diskutieren, oder noch besser verstehen, zudem auch noch die Sache aus beiden Blickwinkeln sehen? Das es eigentlich seine Aufgabe ist, brauche ich ja nicht sagen. Es ist doch so, nach dem ein Jugendlicher oder junger Erwachsener einen Amoklauf macht, heißt es sofort über all die Killerspiele, aber das es ca. 1Mrd. oder noch mehr Leute auch spielen und es keine Probleme gibt, wird dann vernachläßigt weil ja der Rest der Leute auch keine Ahnung haben und den Medien alles glauben. In den letzten Amokläufen waren Teilweise Abschiedsbriefe da und in denen war 100%'tig zu lesen, das es andere Gründe gab, aber das interessiert die in der Politik nicht, weil wir sind gegen diese Killerspiele und damit könnten wir Stimmen bekommen. So läuft es teilweise auch mit dem Recht, im Internet, da entscheiden Leute die waren teilweise noch nicht mal im Internet und wenn dann auch nur das interne Intranet. Das heißt das die Politiker von den Firmen mit Studien und so bombadiert werden und was denkt ihr wie die Aussehen? "Wessen Hand mit füttert, dessen Lied ist singe!"


Ano sollte denen von Sony mal, etwas lustigeres Schicken, wie eine PSP oder PS3, die gehackt sind.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> dann zeige mir doch mal das gesetz das es mir verbitet an meinem eigentum zu machen was ich will? denn wenn ich meine Version einer Software verändere die ich bezahlt habe, kann mir keiner was, anders wenn ich das auch noch ins Netz stelle, denn dann wenn ich nicht nur die Veränderung reinstelle, begehe ich Diebstahl an Geistigeneigentum. StelleVeränderung rein kann mir keiner was, Weil es ist mein Eigentum und wenn ich es frei zugänglich machen will, kann keiner was sagen.



Les das "neue" Urheberrecht. Da steht absolut unmissverständlich drin, das es VERBOTEN ist, JEDWEDE Form eines elektronischen Kopierschutzes zu umgehen. Dazu kommt noch, das du mit dem Kauf die AGBs akzeptierst, die dir ausdrücklich verbieten Veränderungen am Produkt vor zu nehmen. Die AGBs sind in so manchem Punkt zwar nicht ganz Wasserdicht und würden wohl so mancher Prüfung nicht stand halten, was diesen Punkt angeht sollte man sich aber keine Hoffnungen machen. Der ist so durchaus legitim.

PS: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht! Und das ist auch gut so. Gesetzte sind durchaus verständlich geschrieben in meinen Augen, wenn man sich mal etwas damit beschäftigt hat. Zur Not gibt es immer noch kommentierte Gesetzestexte die man lesen kann.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. April 2011)

Find es auch nicht ok, wenn sony sich daten von Websitebesuchern holt.
Als nächstes werden alle Daten von Leuten die sich Wiki Seiten zu Alkaida, Nazis oder Hacks ansehen gesammelt.

Was Anonymous macht ist nicht legal und vielleicht müssen sie sich eines Tages auch dafür verantworten.
Trotzdem erinnert es mich irgendwie an Robin Hood. In dem Märchen war es auch nicht legal das er die Reichen überfallen hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. April 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> @ 0Martin21
> 
> Ich stimme dir soweit zu und das Bsp ist echt klasse gewählt, eins noch, irgendwie ist unser "Recht" teilweise reine Auslegungssache und wirklich in einigen Sachen morlisch nicht vertretbar...


Nö, das Beispiel ist nicht möglich. 
Man muß dem schon zustimmen, dass man die 1000€ bezahlen will, denn so etwas ist gesetzlich geregelt. 
Deswegen wird einem ja immer gesagt, dass man sich die AGB's durch lesen soll. 

@Stibaer
Wozu sie Sony nötigen wollen?
Dass sie aufhören Beweismittel zu sichern, dass sie aufhören Geohot rechtlich zu belangen und dass sie für die Raubkopierer wieder die OtherOS Funktion bringen.


----------



## Das Daub (9. April 2011)

Find ich gut 
Sie sollten aber viel weiter gehen.
Sony sollte für immer vernichtet werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. April 2011)

Stimmt, vernichten wir alle Firmen, die ihre Interessen wahren und leben wieder in der Steinzeit.


----------



## Verminaard (9. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Deswegen wird einem ja immer gesagt, dass man sich die AGB's durch lesen soll.


Wieviel Leute kennst du, die sich regelmaessig die AGB's durchlesen? Seis wenn sie irgendwelche Taetigkeiten im Inet durchfuehren oder auch ausserhalb davon?
Ich persoenlich kenne da kaum wen. Selbst ich mach das nicht immer, weil mir das oft zuviel Text ist.
Manchmal unnoetig kompliziert verfasst. Vielleicht bauen die Firmen ja drauf, das soetwas in dieser Form nicht beachtet wird, auf der anderen Seite wollen und muessen sie sich halt gegen alles Moegliche absichern. 
Im Grunde genommen sind wir Konsumenten selbst schuld. 
Weil der Mensch halt immer alle Grenzen ausloten und ueberschreiten muss.
Seis nun der User, der den Kopierschutz umgeht, oder der Konsument, der ein Geraet falsch bedient hat, und dadurch Schaden genommen hat, aber den Hersteller veklagt.
Und wenn viele solcher Faelle auftreten, fangen sich Hersteller halt an abzusichern.
Das Resultat sind heutzutage dann solche AGB's, wo dann meist klitzeklein drinnensteht was man machen darf und nicht, wenn man denn wuenscht solch ein Produkt zu benuzten. Und die AGB's sind manchmal rechtlich zwar nicht ganz wasserdicht, aber bindend. 





Das Daub schrieb:


> Find ich gut
> Sie sollten aber viel weiter gehen.
> Sony sollte für immer vernichtet werden.





Fadi schrieb:


> Stimmt, vernichten wir alle Firmen, die ihre Interessen wahren und leben wieder in der Steinzeit.



Firmeninteressen sind doch doof, die wollen doch nur Geld verdienen! Vor allem die boesen Manager.
Aber das da noch tausende Arbeitsplaetze dahinterstecken, wird gerne vergessen, oder gar nicht erst gesehen.


----------



## ChaoZ (9. April 2011)

Mit der Pizza wollten sie zeigen das das nicht nur ein reiner Cyber-Krieg mit 1000km Entfernung zwischen beiden Parteien ist, sondern das Anonymous 'überall' ist. Auch vor seiner Haustür.
Nach längerem überlegen, bin ich der Meinung das es nur gerecht ist, die Familie von dem Sony Fazke einzubeziehen. Außer die Kinder! Die sollte man da komplett rauslassen und KEINE Daten über sie veröffentlichen. Aber Sony greift indirekt auch unschuldige an. Sie sind ein paar Klicks davon Entfernt meine Adresse und meine Telefonnummer zu wissen, ohne das ich je ein Angebot von Sony beansprucht habe. Ich hab auch keine PS3 und war auf GeoHots Seite weil ich ihm immernoch für den iPhone Jb dankbar bin.


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2011)

Ich denken das es fie Reaktion auf das Verhalten von Sony gegenüber Geohot ist, also vollkommen überzogen und nicht darauf das es kein Linux mehr gibt! Außerdem hat Geohot auch im Sinne der US-Armee gehandelt, diese beutzt nämlich PS3 als "Rechenzentrum".
Die AGBs sind nur gültig wenn man sie VOR dem Kauf auf dem Produkt finden kann, wenn nicht sind sie einfach nicht gültig!!
Ich meine man darf den Kopierschutz umgehen, um eine Sicherheitskopie herzustellen, stimmt das noch?


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

Nein stimmt nicht. Lies das "neue" Urheberrechts Gesetz.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. April 2011)

@ChaoZ
Und was hat die Familie mit Entscheidungen der Firma zu tun?
Denkst du, dass ihm seine Frau sagt, was er machen soll? 

@Verminaard
Ich lese sie eigentlich so gut wie nie, außer wenn ich mit irgendwas nicht vertraut bin. 

@turbo94740
AGB's sind immer gültig.


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2011)

Falsch!
Zu mindest bei EULAs müssen sie vor dem Kauf bekannt seien, siehe dazu auch hier Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag bzw. auf der verlinken Seite


----------



## danthe (9. April 2011)

BTW:
Womit wurde das eigentlich damals gerechtfertigt, dass iPhone Jailbreaks legal sind? Dass man das nciht tun darf, stand früher doch auch noch mit Sicherheit in den Apple AGBs, oder nicht?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2011)

Ein JB ist eine unerlaubte Bearbeitung eines Computerprogramms (Firmware) im Sinne des §69c II UrhG und kann zu zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen (Vernichtung der veränderten Firmware §69f UrhG) führen.


----------



## danthe (9. April 2011)

Mag ja sein, dass die Firmware deiner Meinung nach in dem Fall vernichtet werden müsse, aber der Verbraucher macht sich dadurch nicht strafbar.


----------



## PiEpS (9. April 2011)

Also das mit der Pizza ist ziemlich geil. Wird der Chef bestimmt blöd geschaut haben. Haha.


----------



## Skysnake (9. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @turbo94740
> AGB's sind immer gültig.


 Nein, man kann Sie anfechten. Die AGBs müssen nämlich dem AGBG genügen. Sind Sie z.B. zu klein oder nicht in deutscher Sprache hier zu lande Verfasst, dann sind Sie nicht gültig.

AGBs sind keinesfalls trivialerweise immer gültig. Deswegen gibt es auch in jedem halbwegs vernünftigen AGB auch eine Klausel, das sollte eine Bestimmung ungültig sei, an deren Stelle eine rechtmäßige Klausel tritt, die die beabsichtigte Absicht möglichst gut widerspiegelt. Ebenso ist mit aufgeführt, das durch einen Fehler nicht das gesamte AGB-Werk ungültig wird. So was ist in der Geschichte schon passiert.


----------



## mari0 (9. April 2011)

Das grenzt echt schon an Stalking, und das ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel des Guten.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö, das Beispiel ist nicht möglich.
> Man muß dem schon zustimmen, dass man die 1000€ bezahlen will, denn so etwas ist gesetzlich geregelt.
> Deswegen wird einem ja immer gesagt, dass man sich die AGB's durch lesen soll.
> 
> ...


 
wieso ist es dann richtig das alle Daten(IPs) an Sony gegeben wurden? Man hat auf den jeweiligen Seiten weder AGBs hoch sonst was akzeptiert oder wurde vorbetreten der Seite darauf hingewiesen, nach deiner Aussage, gibt es sowas, bevor man aus diesen Seiten kommt. Sehe ich anders erst wenn mir einer beweisen kann das ich schuld habe, dürfen meine Daten an dritte weitergegeben werden sonst ist es ein bruch der persönlichen Rechte, wäre genau so als ob man jedem einen Strafzettel schickt weil man gesehen hat das einer auf der A2 zu schnell war, nun werden alle die auf der A2 fahren gleich erst mal mit 50,-€ Strafe belegt denn die fahren da ja lang. Ich sehe es erst mal so meine Daten gehören mir. Und keiner darf einfach mit meinen Daten hausieren gehen. Zudem AGBs von Spielen, interessieren mich nicht denn ich habe ein Produkt erworben und das was ich damit mache ist mein Ding, ja ich bin zwar auch strickt gegen Cheater, aber da machen die ja wieder was öffentlich und von daher, kann der Hersteller sagen nicht in unseren Multiplayerbereichen, Software recht ist so wie so einwenig komisch, wenn du ein Tabellenbuch kaufst, ich hoffe du weißt was das ist, dann unterstreichst du Sachen schreibst dir umgestellte formeln rein und so weiter, da sagt keiner was das es Verboten ist oder?Nicht mal die Lehrer in der Schule oder in der Ausbildung, studium.... können da was sagen. Jetzt kaufst du dir ein Spiel wo der Kopierschutz imer zicken macht bei jeden, du suchst und findest den fehler bei dir, das stellst du online, schon bis die ein Verbrecher? oder ein verbugtes Spiel und machst dir eigende Pachts, ist genau so. Das es anders geht zeigen doch schon einige Spiele, ich sage nur die X-Reihe, wers nicht kennt X2, X3 Reunion und X3 terran Conflikt. In diesen Spielen sind die Spieler frei die können scripten und modden wie die wollen. Egosoft hindert keinen daran, im Gegenteil auf ihrem eingenden Seite/Spielseite, gibt es einen eigenden Bereich wo man Scripte und Mods reinstellen und finden kann. Die besten werden nach einiger Zeit in einem Pacht sogar, für alle Spieler nachgereicht. Meistens geht es doch nicht daruf die Firmen zu schädigen, nein es geht darum das man die Spiele ohne Internet spielen kann und das die Spiele besser werden, weil einige Hersteller sich einen Feuchten kehren um die Spieler, nach dem die das Spiel gekauft haben. Wenn man mal so ehrlich ist sollten die gleich den Kopierschutz weglassen und die Spiele 10,-€ billiger anbieten als jetzt. ein neues Spiel unter 40,-€ wenn esein gutes ist und die Leute holen sich nicht die raubkopien. Warum auch? Denn die meisten Probleme die es gibt mit Spielen sind doch solche wo der Kopierschutz spinnt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. April 2011)

Wie soll einer deine Schuld beweisen, wenn er keine Beweise sammeln darf?

Dein Beispiel war einfach falsch, weil es auf eine Seite bezogen war, bei der man sich anmelden muß, um den vollen Umfang genießen zu können und wenn es dann auf einmal nicht mehr gratis ist, muß ich wieder meine Zustimmung geben, sonst muß ich auch nichts bezahlen. 

PS: Klemmt deine Enter-Taste?


----------



## Schokomonster (9. April 2011)

Und die Pizza hat er mal eben mit den Geld was Anonymous für die PS3 Konsolen zum Hacken ausgegeben hat bezahlt


----------



## Rabi (9. April 2011)

Mit jeder Aktion wird der "Krieg" lächerlicher. 

Die Aktionen in Zusammenhang mit WikiLeaks fand ich noch akzeptabel, aber der Mist ist einfach Kinderkacke. Die liefern dem Chef von Sony eine Pizza und lachen sich dann ins Fäustchen...einfach arm.


----------



## jackschubi (9. April 2011)

Es ist zwar kindisch, aber amüsant XD

Wenn dann aber noch unschuldige Personen mit reingezogen werden (die Kinder, der Pizzabote...) dann ist das für mich auch ein "no go".


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wie soll einer deine Schuld beweisen, wenn er keine Beweise sammeln darf?
> 
> Dein Beispiel war einfach falsch, weil es auf eine Seite bezogen war, bei der man sich anmelden muß, um den vollen Umfang genießen zu können und wenn es dann auf einmal nicht mehr gratis ist, muß ich wieder meine Zustimmung geben, sonst muß ich auch nichts bezahlen.
> 
> PS: Klemmt deine Enter-Taste?


 
1. nein meine Entertaste klemt nicht! ich hatte nur sehr wenig Zeit!

2. Da du ja denkst eine beschuldigung reicht aus! Ich verlange sofort von PCGH alle deine Daten das ich dich anklagen kann. Wieso? weiß ich noch nicht aber ich lasse mir dann schon mal was einfallen.


3. Da gab es mal eine Flut von Abmanungen die an alle geschickt wurde die auf Seiten waren, wo es illigal kopierte Musik zur Downloard gab, damals haben auch alle User einen solchen Brief bekommen nur weil sie auf der Seite waren, am ende wurde das mal vor Gericht geklärt, was kam raus? diese Masche ist mach Deutschen Recht und das haben wir hier, auch wenn die Seite in den USA sind können die uns hier mit ihren Dateschutz, denn es war ein vergehen gegen die Datenschutzbestimungen und man darf nur solche Daten rausgeben wenn ein begründeter Verdacht besteht, selbst dann darf man nicht alle IPs/Datgen rausrücken, denn wenn man nur drauf war und nichts Verbrochen hat dürfen die Daten nicht weiter gegeben werden. Heißt die müßen einen schlüßigen Verdacht gegen einzelne User(Forennamen) haben und nicht gegen alle.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (9. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass man sämtliche Informationen legal erhält?
> 
> Außerdem geht es ja hauptsächlich um Geohot und der hat ja weiter erzählt, wie man die PS3 crackt.


 
+



> Um mich zu verstehen, braucht es mehr Zeit als diese Welt noch hat.


Nuff said




Rabi schrieb:


> Mit jeder Aktion wird der "Krieg" lächerlicher.
> 
> Die Aktionen in Zusammenhang mit WikiLeaks fand ich noch akzeptabel, aber der Mist ist einfach Kinderkacke. Die liefern dem Chef von Sony eine Pizza und lachen sich dann ins Fäustchen...einfach arm.


 
Es war ein Joke von jemandem der da mitmacht. Um auch mal zu sagen wir wissen wo du wohnst und haben deine Daten ebenfalls illegal rausbekommen. Aber das blicken die die meisten tapferen Einzelkämpfer nicht daher ist die Diskussion hier einfach nur lächerlich. Vorallem wenn mache hier mit "kindisch" kommen... und überhaupt null Plan haben weshalb das ganze gemacht wird.


Ihr seid peinlich, wenn ihr nichts zu sagen habt dann seid leise. Ihr seid nämlich solche .... die vor sich hin rumheulen aber nie was machen oder auf eine Demo gehen würden. Also schön die Finger halten und ruhig sein. Eure beschränkte Meinung interessiert keinen.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> 3. Da gab es mal eine Flut von Abmanungen die an alle geschickt wurde die auf Seiten waren, wo es illigal kopierte Musik zur Downloard gab, damals haben auch alle User einen solchen Brief bekommen nur weil sie auf der Seite waren, am ende wurde das mal vor Gericht geklärt, was kam raus? diese Masche ist mach Deutschen Recht und das haben wir hier, auch wenn die Seite in den USA sind können die uns hier mit ihren Dateschutz, denn es war ein vergehen gegen die Datenschutzbestimungen und man darf nur solche Daten rausgeben wenn ein begründeter Verdacht besteht, selbst dann darf man nicht alle IPs/Datgen rausrücken, denn wenn man nur drauf war und nichts Verbrochen hat dürfen die Daten nicht weiter gegeben werden. Heißt die müßen einen schlüßigen Verdacht gegen einzelne User(Forennamen) haben und nicht gegen alle.


 
Anders gesagt : Du kannst nicht zu den Bulle rennen und dich über Herrn Müller im 2. Stock ausheulen und befehlen dass sie die Wohnung durchsuchen. Man braucht dafür einen Gerichtsbeschluß und das ganze muss einen G R U N D haben.


----------



## Rocksteak (9. April 2011)

Juckt mich im Prinzip nicht was die machen ("Dieser Krieg ist nicht mein Krieg!"  Aus welchem Film stammt dieses Zitat?), aber amüsant ist es alle mal.


----------



## Andrej (9. April 2011)

Alle verhaften und in den Knast stecken für 100 Jahre.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2011)

Andrej schrieb:


> Alle verhaften und in den Knast stecken für 100 Jahre.


 
Ich vermute mal das du Ironie an hast?! wenn nicht dann sag doh mal wen, du meinst?


----------



## Freakless08 (9. April 2011)

Die Leute sind Krank.
Schaden den Pizzaliferanten der auf der Pizza sitzen bleibt und somit durch diese Aktion Verluste einfährt und dann betreiben die noch Stalking. Sowas sind Verbrecher.


----------



## JHD (10. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> *dann zeige mir doch mal das gesetz das es mir verbitet an meinem eigentum zu machen was ich will?* denn wenn ich meine Version einer Software verändere die ich bezahlt habe, kann mir keiner was, anders wenn ich das auch noch ins Netz stelle, denn dann wenn ich nicht nur die Veränderung reinstelle, begehe ich Diebstahl an Geistigeneigentum. StelleVeränderung rein kann mir keiner was, Weil es ist mein Eigentum und wenn ich es frei zugänglich machen will, kann keiner was sagen.


 
Software ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt dein Eigentum. Du erwirbst nur das Nutzungsrecht, was denn heißt, dass du dich an die AGB`s des Urhebers halten muss, da dass ein Teil der Voraussetzung für die Nutzung ist. Ein Veränderung ist auch ausschließlich für den privaten Gebrauch nicht zulässig. Das geistige Eigentum liegt immer beim Urheber. Schaut euch mal  beispielsweise die AGB`s von Steam an. Davon ist kein Spiel in eurem Besitz, es ist vielmehr ein zeitlich unbegrenzter, und nach dem Bezahlen des Spiels, unentgeltlicher Leihvertrag.


----------



## WhackShit007 (10. April 2011)

ich finds übertrieben. wegen was machen die, dass?


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

Ich finds lustig. Es ist auch mal schön zu sehen, dass nicht nur der Normalo ein gläserner Mensch ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2011)

JHD schrieb:


> Software ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt dein Eigentum. Du erwirbst nur das Nutzungsrecht, was denn heißt, dass du dich an die AGB`s des Urhebers halten muss, da dass ein Teil der Voraussetzung für die Nutzung ist. Ein Veränderung ist auch ausschließlich für den privaten Gebrauch nicht zulässig. Das geistige Eigentum liegt immer beim Urheber. Schaut euch mal  beispielsweise die AGB`s von Steam an. Davon ist kein Spiel in eurem Besitz, es ist vielmehr ein zeitlich unbegrenzter, und nach dem Bezahlen des Spiels, unentgeltlicher Leihvertrag.



AGB kann man diese nicht nennen. "Lizenzbestimmungen für das Nutzungsrecht eines Computerprogramms" wäre der exakte Begriff. Die AGB deuten nur oftmals daraufhin, ob die Nutzung (oder andere Arten der Verwendung) erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt sind. Zudem finden AGB in der Regel nur gegenüber zwei Handelspartnern Anwendung, nicht aber zwischen einem mittelbaren Rechtenehmer und einem mittelbaren Rechteinhaber.

Ein Leihvertrag ist es ebenfalls nicht (streng formal). "Lizenzvertrag zur Nutzung eines Werks" bestimmt es schon genauer. Abstrakt formuliert wäre dies ein "gegenseitiger Vertrag, der ein Dauerschuldverhältnis" begründet.


----------



## Dolomedes (10. April 2011)

Tjo das sind ja schon fast Japansiche Verhältnisse


----------



## norse (10. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ist sowas nicht illegal und Hausfriedensbruch?


 

dsa mit den kindern sollten die lassen, aber ansonsten find ich es richtig gut! Wird zeit das sich mal was ändert und sich welche auflehnen...


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2011)

Das ist echt das Letzte. Diese Leute sind einfach das Letzte. Ich finds zum


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. April 2011)

Naja die tun wenigstens was, dauernd "von den Grossen" über den Tisch gezogen zu werden kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Ist ja nicht so schlimm ne Pizza geliefert zu bekommen, der hat sich bestimmt noch gefreut


----------



## Sight (11. April 2011)

Naja das was Anos da veranstaltet, ist einfach übertrieben, sich wegen sowas allein schon die Mühe machen und mehrere Floristen anrufen und dann noch mehrere Pizzen bestellen ist wie ein unlustiger Kinderstreich.
Die Aktion mit der Sony Seite, wäre für mich noch vollkommen in Ordnung. Damit hätte ich (wenn ich so cool wäre  ), gezeigt, dass egal ob es nur ein Sicherheitssystem oder ein Kopierschutz ist, in unserer Zeit, so oder so irgendwann umgegangen werden kann und das die Aktion von Sony nicht wirklich viel bringt. 
Er ist nur ein kleiner Fisch von vielen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. April 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das ist echt das Letzte. Diese Leute sind einfach das Letzte. Ich finds zum


 
So ist es, versteh nicht was die sich durch sowas erhoffen. Einfach nur kindisch und niveaulos sowas


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. April 2011)

Richtig gemacht wäre es worden, wenn die Leute den Zentralrechner geknackt und dem CEO einfach ne TXT-Datei auf dem Desktop abgelegt hätten. Dort drin dann alle gesammelten Infos mit dem Hinweis "Auch CEOs samt Familie kann man ausspähen..." oder so ähnlich eingetragen und fertig.

Wenn Anon den Mund so sauweit aufmacht, darf man ja auch scharfe Hauer da drin erwarten und keine Gummizähnchen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn die Jungs das können was sie meinen das sie können, dann sollte oben beschriebene Aktion für sie eigentlich ein Klacks sein.

Vielleicht is das ja auch einer der nächsten Schritte.

Aber alles rein spekulativ, ich wüsste selber ja nicht, wie ich's anstellen sollte...

MfG


----------



## Rabi (11. April 2011)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Es war ein Joke von jemandem der da mitmacht. Um auch mal zu sagen wir wissen wo du wohnst und haben deine Daten ebenfalls illegal rausbekommen. Aber das blicken die die meisten tapferen Einzelkämpfer nicht daher ist die Diskussion hier einfach nur lächerlich. Vorallem wenn mache hier mit "kindisch" kommen... und überhaupt null Plan haben weshalb das ganze gemacht wird.
> 
> 
> Ihr seid peinlich, wenn ihr nichts zu sagen habt dann seid leise. Ihr seid nämlich solche .... die vor sich hin rumheulen aber nie was machen oder auf eine Demo gehen würden. Also schön die Finger halten und ruhig sein. Eure beschränkte Meinung interessiert keinen.


Schön, dass du "uns" alle so gut kennst, um so eine Verallgemeinerung äußern zu können.  
Meinst du ernsthaft mit solchen billigen Unterstellungen irgendwen beeindrucken zu können? Eher nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. April 2011)

Jeder darf sich den Anons zurechnen, ist doch klar, daß sich in einer solchen Anonymität auch Scripkiddies tummeln, die jetzt digitale Revolution spielen. Das birgt auch das Risiko von Kollateralschäden.


----------

